# ID chisel with keystone logo stamp



## S1m0n (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello members! I'm Simon, I'm new here, and have an introductary question:

I've recently begun refurbishing a stack of good, old(ish) chisels, most of which were my dad's woodcarving tools from the sixties, and others look to be good steel but came from who knows where.

One I'm trying to ID is stamped in outline with a logo identical to Pennsylvania's keystone. Does anyone recognise this as any maker's brand?










The chisel itself is 1/2" wide by 1/4" thick, and at the moment has a badly formed skewed parting V. It may well have spent some time as a burgler's tool, although the tenant who left it behind did go to art school in a pre-junkie era, so maybe it just made bad sculpture in its previous life. Anyone have a good suggestion for a useful shape for a chisel this thick? I'm not a turner, so my thought is running to someting like a mortising chisel. Anyone else have a better idea?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Sounds like a corner chisel AKA a "bruzz". The cutting edges would be at 90 degrees, and is mostly used for mortising. If you could post a picture, seeing the chisel might be a big help.


----------



## MuseumWood (Mar 6, 2010)

A picture would be worth a 1,000 guesses!:yes:


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

MuseumWood said:


> A picture would be worth a 1,000 guesses!:yes:


A picture is so much better than a box with a red "X".


----------

